# Can my employer track my internet usage through a router?



## supernavi (Feb 8, 2010)

I am a remote employee that works from home. My employer provided me with a telephone that required ethernet connection that also has a wireless router integrated so I could use at home. They also gave me a work laptop, but I also have a personal laptop. The person helping me install the Voice over IP phone said I can use my personal laptop through that router to connect to the internet. Keep in mind that I pay out of my pocket for my internet provider with a local company which is what I also use for my work laptop. In other words, my employer provided me with the VOIP phone , work laptop but not the internet, I use my own personal internet.

My question is, if I use my personal laptop to connect to the internet through that router can they track my activity even if they dont provide my internet service? I know they have the right on my work laptop, but how about my personal laptop?

Before I got the VOIP phone, I was using my personal router on my work laptop and then I wasnt worried. But now with a company owned router, I have my doubts.


----------



## whiterabbit7500 (Aug 3, 2009)

Does this router give you access to your companies network?


----------



## supernavi (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply WhiteRabbit, and to answer your question, yes it does give me acces to my employers network, but only on my work computer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unless they've installed some monitoring software on your personal computer, I can't see how they can track you from your own ISP connection.


----------



## whiterabbit7500 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just the fact that it gives you access on your work computer shows that it probably tunnels into a corporate VPN, which would allow your work computer to login to the domain, while your personal PC is probably allowed access to a workgroup on the corporate LAN. To check to be sure, connect your internet connection directly to your personal computer (without using the work supplied router), and check the IP address. Now do the same with the personal Pc connected to the work router. If my theory is right, you'll see a different IP using each method.


----------

